
Secure Messaging Scorecard - mikemoka
https://www.eff.org/node/82654
======
ch0wn
No update since 2016-04-05. Previous discussions:

\-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8557654](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8557654)
\-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11534905](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11534905)

~~~
__derek__
At the top, it explicitly says so:

> This is version 1.0 of our scorecard; it is out of date, and is preserved
> here for purely historical reasons. Please visit Surveillance Self-Defense
> if you're looking for recommendations on specific tools to use to ensure
> your privacy and security while we work on writing an updated guide to
> secure messaging. Again, you should not use this scorecard to evaluate the
> security of any of the listed tools, as many of them have been changed since
> the scorecard was last updated (some for the better, some for the worse).

------
mei0Iesh
Wire is missing. [https://wire.com/](https://wire.com/)

------
Mandatum
It has definitely improved from the original version. Would like to see
references for each point made, however.

